# Dark Star's waiting room! due 3/24



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

This is my first experience with kidding! I'm starting to get nervous! It is Dark Stars first time too. She is due march 24th.... I stopped giving her grain this week because she is starting to look big! I sure hope there is more then one baby in there..Here is a pic from a few weeks ago.... When I noticed her utter starting to form  I will take some more recent photos today or tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Some pics from today. She never holds her tail up for photos.... Until my phone dies, of course....












































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting bigger! Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sending a deposit on a doe kid that will hopefully be born march 24 as well!  Exciting day


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Scotty! How exciting  I just can't wait... I feel like these last few weeks are going SO slow.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Neither can I


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She looks uncomfortable today and her belly has dropped really low.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Good Luck!! It's always so exciting as the time gets closer, but the waiting can seem SO LONG,LOL!! I have one due the 22nd.....maybe they will both go a little early


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

9 days until her due date!! She had a little discharge today.... And her udder is def bigger 


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

It is bigger!! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay! We can count down together! My doe, Brea, is due the same day.

I absolutely love her name!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Let's do baby guesses! I'd say twins of trips.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Interesting name, Dark Star. Are you by any chance a Grateful Dead fan?
She is definately looking ripe. Hope all goes well. The vast majority of kiddings go off without a hitch. 
(Like this morning when I found two new babies in the barn.)
My Angel is due the 22 so I guess there will be a lot of us on about the same time.
Best of luck to you and Dark Star.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm betting on twins  She looks good, udder building nicely too!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> Interesting name, Dark Star. Are you by any chance a Grateful Dead fan?
> She is definately looking ripe. Hope all goes well. The vast majority of kiddings go off without a hitch.
> (Like this morning when I found two new babies in the barn.)
> My Angel is due the 22 so I guess there will be a lot of us on about the same time.
> Best of luck to you and Dark Star.


I actually didn't name her. So I'm not sure what the meaning behind her name is. But I also call her Starla  
I am hoping I will get to witness the birth but not have to help! Fingers crossed....Good luck with Angel!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Yay! We can count down together! My doe, Brea, is due the same day.
> 
> I absolutely love her name!!!


How cool! I wonder who will go first  
I'm guessing twins too! She is a big doe so I guess it's possible she could be hiding a third in there. Only time will tell. Good luck with Brea!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

liz said:


> I'm betting on twins  She looks good, udder building nicely too!


I know her udder is getting really big!  We got her kidding stall ready and went to tsc for some kidding supplies today. So now the hard part... Waiting! : /

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh my! Her udder got even bigger then this morning! Is it possible it could get any bigger? It feels hard and she has trouble walking.  Her pooch is pretty swollen too .... I feel like she will go before the 24th but what do I know hahaha I can't wait to be a goat momma 













Sorry the pics aren't the best.... The sun was shining in the background

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is looking awful close....and the udder suddenly filling like that is a pretty good sign!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the 24th 145 days or is it 150 days? Her udder filling in as suddenly as it has makes me think that she'll be delivering in the next 24 hours.... and if the 24th IS 150 days, then she's definately gonna kid within the next 2 days, and if it's actually 145 on the 24th then be prepared for her udder to fill even more and she'll give up twins or triplets


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

cool! Oh I hope she's close! I think we will start checks during the night. We were just out there and she was staring at the wall with her tail sticking straight out. 
How often would you guys be checking on her? It is still getting pretty cold here at night. 29 tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ahh Liz you are making me get even more excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

The 24th is day 150... Sorry had to look in my notebook


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You'll know when she's having contractions... and not all does will present with discharge first, as she contracts her tail will come up and curl over her back....as it ends, her tail will relax.

Check her ligaments too.... when she is very close, her entire area around her tail bone will be soft and mushy and if she allows you to touch her udder without jumping away, she's close 
If you don't feel in your gut that she's "not right" then she'll be keeping you waiting, check her just before you're ready to go to bed, if you think she's acting different or has any of the signs of labor then you're in for a long night 

So... she's on 144 now.... can go anytime  My Bink had her last babies a year ago on her day 144


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok we are going to check her again before bed. And probably more through out the night.... Good to know about the discharge because I was waiting for that to happen. 
Wishing we bought the security camera we were looking at last night. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love my cameras! Before them I used a baby moniter to be able to hear my girls and when a doe is pushing , that scream can't be mistaken for anything else 
I have a GE Wireless security cam with night vision and sound, my barn isn't but 150 yards away so the reception is really good... and this set up was pretty cheap through Amazon, came with 1 camera and the receiver, I purchased a second cam to add to it to be able to see 2 different areas.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

My doe is also due on the 24th!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Just now!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your gonna have babies  

Have you checked her ligaments?
She's looking posty in the rear too... her rear legs are set stiffly apart, her hips are adjusting for delivery


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She is like mush back there! And she did not want me to leave her. (Not the friendliest goat either) I was sitting on a milk crate and she basically had her head resting in my lap. Only came in to charge my phone. Her legs are def posty I noticed that earlier tonight.  looks like I'm not going to sleep anytime soon

We will be getting a camera for next time... I am kicking myself right now!
And the baby monitor is a great idea. I have one of those 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No rest for the weary 

Change in attitude is sign that she's gonna go too.... wait til she starts giving you a bath  My girls get all licky with any of my skin they can reach... I've had my hands washed, my face and my neck, the lickier they get the closer they are


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You are gonna have babies TONIGHT!!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ahhh I can't wait!! I am going to get back out there as soon as I charge my phone a bit. I'll keep ya updated. Don't know what I would do without the goat spot  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to get to bed but am sending healthy happy kidding vibes your way and I will be checking back for an update at 5:30


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's 6 am.... and either no babies or you're sleeping in the barn


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't wait for the update!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing yet!! We were both up all night 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

She looks like she might be having contractions. Her ligs are def gone! This is the first time she layed down, she had been standing all night.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

THE BABIES ARE HERE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Should I make her get up and nurse?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

The second baby was breach but she had no problem getting it out..how do I know she's done?!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

When she has the afterbirth

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok the after birth is hanging out with a little fluid in it. The babies are cleaned off and drying nicely. And I saw them both nurse a little. I'm going to give her a little space to bond with her babies. I also dipped there navels... Do I only need to do that once? I'm so excited!!



















I'll get better pictures later. But I think they are both bucks! (Noah looked not me) I didn't even think to look what sex they were I was too excited 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I dip navels twice but you don't have to.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice. You done good!!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!! Very happy to see that all went well and all are healthy


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

The one seems cold. It's 41 and raining. I don't want to have to put out a heat lamp unless I have to. He just isn't as active or vocal as the other one. I put my finger in his mouth and it did seem a little cold compared to the other guy...
I think if mom would snuggle up with them he would be fine. But they are all standing up


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Has he nursed? I would take him in the house and get him warmed up. Then take him back out to mom. He may just need a little help. I usually use a heat lamp for the first couple days if the weather is cool and damp like that because then they don't have to try to keep warm.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok I will bring him in for a little. They both latched on a few times. But it's hard to say if they actually got anything...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chilly and damp will make them cold. I would either put that heat lamp on or warm him up inside. I would also get an actual temp on him.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

warming up...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I brought the one inside that was cold and warmed it up. It's temp was 101.3 when I put it back outside. Now he won't stay under the heat lamp.... He did nurse again when I put him back and was wagging his tail like he was getting milk.

Will he go under the lamp if he is cold?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

And the goat with more black on it is a doe!! We made a mistake hehe... Yeyyyyy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Good luck, NoahEm and Dark Star! Hope it goes well!


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats, they are SO adorable!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW!!!! How adorable!!!! I am so happy everything went so well.:applaud:
Angel jumped the gun on me as well and had hers while we were at Disneyland:shocked:


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> WOW!!!! How adorable!!!! I am so happy everything went so well.:applaud:
> Angel jumped the gun on me as well and had hers while we were at Disneyland:shocked:


Aww what did she have? Sorry you missed it! Hope everything went well for her and the kids  congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They are great. Two little doelings.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Family photo








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Doe kid







Buck kid







Still have to name these cuties!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Sorry I missed it!

They're cuties! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

